# A good System for number cabinet doors



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey does anybody, have a good way to numbering cabinets doors ? 
I was thinking like under the old hinges or something like that , but it seems like 
every time I go through this process I loose the number through the sanding and staining process , open for suggestions ... thanks


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

We just mark them and then cover the mark with masking tape


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

i use masking tape, as i flip the side i move the tape, when stripping, staining, sealing, lacquering they get moved about a hundred times, kinda hard to mark the door when your doing all that. painting gets painted over.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Under the hinges, cover with tape. Backs of drawers.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

top of the top door. bottom of the bottom, number left to right. Odd balls get letters. keep it simple. steve


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Embed micro heaters of various temps into the door. Then use a thermo gun and a colour code to graph it out. Simply, input the thermo door colour to the sequence you remove them and replicate it to put the back.

Or the marker where the hinge idea would probably work too.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

depends on your paint methods... if you shoot flat, number or alphabet on bare spot were hinges go, if you shoot vertical with a pin back, the tops and bottom (respective of location). Both methods said. I use a Sharpee the cover with green tape if its flat tho, a Sharpee only if using an elevated vertical set up. 

Alphabet actually works easier because if numbers are inverted or done with a sloppy hand, it can make it hard to read for re-install. IMO


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Everybody 
For responding ..I will go with a sharpee and tape .. method ... Should be easier 
cuz I bought myself for christmas the erecta rack system.. The gods again have blessed me with another cabinet job to do ..


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I remember painting a set of cabs where the cabinet shop went through the process of taking metal stamps to the appropriate edge, tops of the tops bottoms of the bottoms. If I remember correctly they used abc's for the tops and numbers for the bottoms.Left to Right of course.This system only works if the style of the door allowed for an unseen edge, but one could also stamp behind the hinge. You can get the stamps for like $30.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAQ#


----------

